

Redditviz – Reddit interest network (2013) - gkuan
http://rhiever.github.io/redditviz/clustered/

======
sandmanxc
I love data visualization! It's so cool to see things like the isolated My
Little Pony island, or the Porn Peninsula.

~~~
wongarsu
Also interesting is that /r/mylittlepony is not on the My Little Pony Island
but on the neighbouring anime subcontinent. The visualisation is not only fun
to look at but can actually help understand communities better.

------
Red_
So cool! Finally a way to find less popular subreddits easily.

------
samstave
No worky on android mobile

~~~
wongarsu
Doesn't work on Firefox on Linux either. Chromium works.

~~~
mercurial
Works on Firefox on Linux (Iceweasel 38.0.1-1) if you ctrl-r after a short
while.

------
rm999
This should have a [2013] in the title: "this page was created by reddit user
rhiever in October 2013". This visualization is very cool but is stale in a
lot of areas.

